
Ask HN: Open Source project ideas? - codegeek
If you could do an Open Source project from scratch today, what would you build and share ? To keep it simple, lets say you have the time and resources.
======
twunde
Tooling for dealing with and understanding legacy code. Some tools are around
but they're scattered. I'd like to be able to easily see what code is not in
use, be able to generate database diagrams, see what files are changed most
frequently, automatically link changes to your change bug tracking system etc.
I deal with legacy code and most often the real work is in understanding why a
prior change was made.

------
siscia
An open source version of AWS lambda, as soon as I get the time I will work on
seriously it...

------
jotux
I wish there were more good, open source, product life-cycle management (PLM)
tools.

------
codegeek
I will go first. I would love to create the Next Gen Online Learning Platform.
Robust API to build your own interfaces on top of it. 100% Free and Open
source.

~~~
BoysenberryPi
What's wrong with openedX?

------
selmat
For example farmers are complaining about lack of open-source cattle
managements software.

